# Oak Park box-joint jigs for dovetails - please help



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been making box joints using my Oak Park jigs and I've really enjoyed doing it so far. I'm working on a box right now and I'd like to use through-dovetail joinery but I don't know where to begin!

How can I make a box with dovetail joinery using the oak-park box-joint jigs?

Thanks!
D


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi duckarrowtypes

Sorry to say you can't,,,it's not made to do that job.
Note the last line 

Making Dovetails With A Spacer Fence

per Bob R. and Rick R. 
"The 3/8" spacer fence can also be used with a 1/2" dovetail bit to make dovetail spices and sliding dovetails. 
Please note this jig is not used for making dovetails on corners."


http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html

Here's one that will do the job  plus some..
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html



===========





duckarrowtypes said:


> I have been making box joints using my Oak Park jigs and I've really enjoyed doing it so far. I'm working on a box right now and I'd like to use through-dovetail joinery but I don't know where to begin!
> 
> How can I make a box with dovetail joinery using the oak-park box-joint jigs?
> 
> ...


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks! So can you tell me some basics? If I'm going to use, say, a 1/2" dovetail bit then how do I know what straight bit to use and what size bushing to use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi duck

Well lets take your question down to parts 

No bushing needed on the OP spacer jigs.

If you going to put in sliding dovetails, the 3/8" spacer jig is the one you would use,, the 1/2" dovetail bit is 1/2" at the big end of the cutter and 3/8" on the small end on the cutter,,,that's the only bit you will need to use.

Using A straight bit on the OP jigs is always the size of the jig you have bolted down and want to put in ..for the box joint..lets say you want to put in 1/2" slots for a box joint then the jig would be the 1/2" one and a 1/2" straight router bit..

hope this helps 


==========


duckarrowtypes said:


> Thanks! So can you tell me some basics? If I'm going to use, say, a 1/2" dovetail bit then how do I know what straight bit to use and what size bushing to use?


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help, Bob. I decided that I had better do this right from the get-go. I went out to Woodcraft last night and bought a Leigh Super-12 jig. What a great product! It comes with a DVD, very useful manual, and a fantastic jig that I can probably pass down to my grandchildren!

Now I just need to find some time to open up the box. (rolls eyes)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Duck,

I checked out your site, pretty impressive work.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

kp91 said:


> Duck,
> 
> I checked out your site, pretty impressive work.


Thanks, kp! How nice of you to say so.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome duckarrow

The Leigh Super-12 jig is a great jig and will do a great job 

It's on the high end for dovetail jigs and box joints PLUS more...


===============



duckarrowtypes said:


> Thanks for the help, Bob. I decided that I had better do this right from the get-go. I went out to Woodcraft last night and bought a Leigh Super-12 jig. What a great product! It comes with a DVD, very useful manual, and a fantastic jig that I can probably pass down to my grandchildren!
> 
> Now I just need to find some time to open up the box. (rolls eyes)


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> You'er Welcome duckarrow
> 
> The Leigh Super-12 jig is a great jig and will do a great job
> 
> It's on the high end for dovetail jigs and box joints PLUS more...


You're certainly right about it being on the high end. I've bought so many crappy tools that I decided to actually buy the right thing FIRST this time around. :sold:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Duck welcome to the forums. Yes the jig will work for dove tails here the link to help you out. http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html#268


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glenmore

I think is was wanting to do ( " through-dovetail joinery " ) with the OP spacer jigs and I don't think they can do that,,they can do sliding dovetail joints,,

But I may be wrong, but on the web page they say

" Please note this jig is not used for making dovetails on corners "

==============


Glenmore said:


> Duck welcome to the forums. Yes the jig will work for dove tails here the link to help you out. http://www.routerworkshop.com/boxjoints.html#268


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you look at the 2 pics just above where it begins on describing "sliding dovtails". It shows 2 pieces clamped together being ran thru. If that can't be used for corners then why show it being done? I know it states not for corners but, this doesn't make sense.

I answered this thread and the other OP thread only to receive a few pm's stating I didnt' know what I was talking about, so I removed my reply's. For this thread I posted the same link as Glenmore. So, now I'm confused and will remain in my quiet corner.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

THE spacer jigs can do this type of dovetails but not on the corners 

Tissue Box Cover:
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S200.html


==========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ken, on the two pieces you are referring to come under the heading "a dovetail splice". Where they are splicing two pieces together using dovetails. Check out the pic in Bj's post. Where they dovetailed to different kinds of wood to make one piece.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's not often I admit defeat. But, this is one of those occasions. For what I invisioned working is either way tooo much time consuming and or the setup is too complicated. Yes, I attempted this. "Seeing" it in your head is one thing, making it happen is quite another.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Your right, it looks easy in your mines eye,,, but it's not ,,,if you look at most dovetail jigs you will see it takes two parts (templates) to make the joint fit just right...or doing them as a pair at one time...(blind dovetails)

One female and one male ,,, the females can be side by side but can't hookup at the end.
If you look at the MLCS it will show why it takes two router bits to get the job done,one to make the female (socket) and one to make the male ( pin) then they can hook up in the ends of the stock...the norm for the MLCS is a 3/4" dovetail bit and a 3/8 strait router bit..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/master_joinery_set82.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

=========

The OP spacer jigs can only make the female (pocket ) part...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I reckon this is why I'm saving up to get a Leigh jig. I like the idea of creating your own spacing and not having a "set" spacing as with many jigs.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Leigh jig jigs are one of the best but it also carries the highest price for that type of jig..  at 450.oo bucks it should be the best money can buy...

Being a cheap SOB that I am I got the Katie and the MCLS ones, that can do the job just fine and with the Katie you can also set the spacing just the way you want..
for about 1/2 the price of the Leigh ..  plus you can use in on the router table ...unlike the Leigh, that's big plus in my book... 


============


http://www.leighjigs.com/home.php
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11178


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Thanks, you know how much I like Rocklers but, I think Woodcraft has them beat. I know and realize that there are several members who have the Katie and I believe a few have the Leigh... I guess what has me sold on the Leigh is the fact, I watch too much of the NYWS with Norm A. To watch him set it up, just reminds me of how simple it is to set up OP's EZ-Link(s). Besides, I've gotta have a good reason to use the new router.     LOL

Have you noticed that Leigh now has an attachment for the mortise and tenon? http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=1417&wcs=1411&pcs=fam

Sorry if it seems I've hijacked this thread but, we're still talking about DT's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

hijacked,,, just as long we are not going to Cuba it's not nig deal to me LOL 

That's a neat add on for the Leigh,,You'er right Norm sure puts his to work..all the time..

So how long will it be b/4 you have one >>>????

===============



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thanks, you know how much I like Rocklers but, I think Woodcraft has them beat. I know and realize that there are several members who have the Katie and I believe a few have the Leigh... I guess what has me sold on the Leigh is the fact, I watch too much of the NYWS with Norm A. To watch him set it up, just reminds me of how simple it is to set up OP's EZ-Link(s). Besides, I've gotta have a good reason to use the new router.     LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,



> So how long will it be b/4 you have one >>>????


I'm waitin on good 'ol "Uncle Sam", you know how HE is.  LOL I'm looking, (drooling over), the D4R model. 

Just reread what I wrote last night.. need to correct a error. Meant to say,


> simple it is to set up "just like the" OP's EZ-Link(s).


 I really need to make sure both eyes are open when I type. LOL


----------

